# Battlefield 3: Hinweis auf Battlefield 2143 im DLC Back To Karkand entdeckt - Bildbeweis



## FrankMoers (17. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Hinweis auf Battlefield 2143 im DLC Back To Karkand entdeckt - Bildbeweis* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Hinweis auf Battlefield 2143 im DLC Back To Karkand entdeckt - Bildbeweis


----------



## Raen (17. Dezember 2011)

WTF? Ist das nicht ein bisschen weit hergeholt? Außerdem, wer sagt überhaupt das das eine Jahreszahl ist?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (17. Dezember 2011)

whatever nochmal kauf ich nix von DICE


----------



## Pacman69 (17. Dezember 2011)

Kann Raen nur zustimmen.....wenn man zB in jedes krumme Sandkorn bei Wake was hineininterpretieren würde...

Find das auch übertrieben


----------



## FrankMoers (17. Dezember 2011)

Ihr glaubt also das ist Zufall? Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Skaty12 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich find das auch ein wenig weit hergeholt, wäre aber trotzdem super, wenn davon ein DLC (wie bei Bad Company 2 Vietnam) kommen würde.


----------



## Dreamlfall (17. Dezember 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> whatever nochmal kauf ich nix von DICE


 
Gut dann kannst dir ja endlich mal ein Leben kaufen und aus diesem Forum verschwinden. Troll


----------



## Ronni312 (17. Dezember 2011)

An sich glaube ich schon, dass da was kommen wird. Lustig wär's ja mit dem "Hinweis" .. aber ich mochte BF2142 nicht :p


----------



## uglygames (17. Dezember 2011)

ja und ich habe ein Karton entdeckt wo steht 1337...kommt jetzt ein Counter-strike DLC? lol nur wegen irgendeiner Zahl?
Das sind easter eggs nichts anderes 

Die sollen ihren allerwertesten lieber dazu benutzen ENDLICH ein remake des besten Spiels der BF reihe  zu machen:
BATTLEFIELD 1942 REMAKE!
Das Spiel war so spassig, alleine die Flugzeuge mit 2 Spielern und Wakeisland.
Man merkt ja, das im BTK auch wake island wieder richtig fun macht, aber im ww2 style wäre es eben besser, da mehr skill benötigt wird.
Das freischalten der Waffen würde doch auch gehen, gab ja genug waffen im zweiten Weltkrieg.
Ich finds irgendwie traurig und schon fast lächerlich, dass sich damals alle darüber aufgeregt haben, das so viele zweite Weltkriegsspiele kamen und jetzt wo fast nur counter-strike klone kommen, keine sau meckern...alleine COD ist zum "neuzeit-"Kriegsshooter par excellence geworden...jedes jahr ein neues "neuzeit shooter spiel".
Battlefield fast genauso, als nächstes kommt dann bad company 3 und dann wieder bf4 usw.
Das ur BF1942 hätte eine neuauflage für den PC verdient, von mir aus so winzig wie BF1943...hauptsache WW2 mit den tollen Flugzeugen und Skills.


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (17. Dezember 2011)

Aber so ein Battlefield 2143 wäre schon geil, also 2142 ist auf jeden Fall ein geiler Shooter, besonders der Titan-Modus.


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (17. Dezember 2011)

BF 2143 mit der neuen Frostbyte 2 Engine und komplett zerstörbarer umgebung und den Titan Modus dazu! Das wäre zu geil *Träum*
MFG


----------



## Celso-Flores (17. Dezember 2011)

[...]


----------



## Celso-Flores (17. Dezember 2011)

Was ist bitte schön daran weit hergeholt? Was sollte 2143 denn sonst heissen? Zumal es schon ein BF 2142 gab... Hmmmmmm.

Und nur so nebenbei:

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x176/JinRenegade/23e621a5f6b36915044607a72d4f7b47media800x600.png



Würde mich auf ein neues BF 2143 freuen. Da könnten sie sich mal vollständig dem Gameplay widmen ohne die ganze Zeit "realistisch" sein zu müssen.


----------



## Kerusame (17. Dezember 2011)

ich denke es wird n 2143-DLC, wenn überhaupt..


----------



## krovvy (17. Dezember 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Gut dann kannst dir ja endlich mal ein Leben kaufen und aus diesem Forum verschwinden. Troll


 
Komisch... wie manche Leute an anderen, nur durch einen Satz, schon das ganze Leben auslesen. Vielleicht meint er auch EA statt DICE, dass ist vielen immer unklar und ich würde dann sogar verstehen...



Wäre schon hammer, wenn es als DLC kommen würde und so utopisch scheints ja nicht zu sein, es gibt ja auch ein Vietnam DLC für BFBC2 ))


----------



## SupaGrowby (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke mal das diese Zahl da willkürlich ist und irgendwelche Trolls wieder wirre Theorien aufstellen.


----------



## DonPIZI (17. Dezember 2011)

OK, habe 2142 nie gespielt, fände es aber als dlc für bf3 ganz interessant. Als eigenständiges Game würde ich es mir nicht kaufen,als dlc jedoch schon.


----------



## JanEric1 (17. Dezember 2011)

krovvy schrieb:


> Komisch... wie manche Leute an anderen, nur durch einen Satz, schon das ganze Leben auslesen. Vielleicht meint er auch EA statt DICE, dass ist vielen immer unklar und ich würde dann sogar verstehen...
> 
> 
> 
> Wäre schon hammer, wenn es als DLC kommen würde und so utopisch scheints ja nicht zu sein, es gibt ja auch ein Vietnam DLC für BFBC2 ))


 
der liest das ni aus einem satz schau dir einfach seine ganzen andren posts an k


----------



## Darknomis806 (17. Dezember 2011)

erst recyclen sie maps aus battlefield 2 und jetzt von battlefield 2143?


----------



## Insoma (17. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht kommt ja auch Battlefield 70.000.000 B.C.! Der Dinosaurier als Hinweis sollte doch genügen.

Das dürfte interessant werden, ob DICE Pflanzen- gegen Fleischfresser antreten lässt oder ob sie über ihren Realismus-Schatten springen und Dinosaurier gegen Mensch kämpfen lassen.

Als Klassen gibt es dann sowas wie Fallensteller, Speerwerfer, Steinschleuderer, Velociraptor etc.

Der Hauptspielmodus steht indes schon fest: Capture the Egg


----------



## Mentor501 (17. Dezember 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> erst recyclen sie maps aus battlefield 2 und jetzt von battlefield 2143?


 
Gehts noch?
Recyclen?!
Die haben genau das gemacht was die Spieler wollten, und von Recyclen kann hier überhaupt keine Rede sein, hast die Karten scheinbar noch nie gespielt, bis auf Karkand gibts da große Unterschiede.

Was einen möglichen DLC angeht: Nur zu gerne!
BF 2142 war in meinen Augen von der Community unterbewertet, allein der Titan Modus, einen besseren Modus gab es in der BF Reihe nicht!


----------



## X3niC (17. Dezember 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> erst recyclen sie maps aus battlefield 2 und jetzt von battlefield 2143?


 
Dass du das sagst ist schon sehr lächerlich.....Du bist doch der ewige Verfechter von MW 2 und MW 3....


----------



## Schisshase (17. Dezember 2011)

Die Quersumme aus 2143 ist 10. Also wird an irgendeinem 10. irgendwas passieren.
Da Vinci Code geknackt. 
EOT.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (17. Dezember 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> erst recyclen sie maps aus battlefield 2 und jetzt von battlefield 2143?


 
Activision recycelt, DICE hat die Karten kommplett überarbeitet!

BF 2143 wäre dann wie aus BF 1942 -> BF 1943... Gefällt mir!


----------



## Nick1313 (17. Dezember 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> erst recyclen sie maps aus battlefield 2 und jetzt von battlefield 2143?


 
Geh weg. Dich mag keiner.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (17. Dezember 2011)

Nick1313 schrieb:


> Geh weg. Dich mag keiner.



Du hast natürlich recht mit der Behauptung, dass den keiner mag, aber dummer Weise hat er auch recht.
Denn recyclen heißt doch nichts anderes als wiederverwerten. Und wenn DICE eins mit Sicherheit gemacht hat,
dann ist das alte BF2-Maps wiederverwerten. Natürlich scheint der Bob nicht bemerkt zu haben, wie viel besser
die Maps dadurch geworden sind. Irgendwie scheinen wir heute alle recht zu haben!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Dezember 2011)

Insoma schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja auch Battlefield 70.000.000 B.C.! Der Dinosaurier als Hinweis sollte doch genügen.
> 
> Das dürfte interessant werden, ob DICE Pflanzen- gegen Fleischfresser antreten lässt oder ob sie über ihren Realismus-Schatten springen und Dinosaurier gegen Mensch kämpfen lassen.
> 
> ...






like


----------



## chbdiablo (17. Dezember 2011)

Die Gerüchte für solch einen DLC gibts ja schon länger, also glaube ich schon dass da was dran ist. Dass die Jahreszahl völlig ohne Hintergedanken eingebaut wurde, wäre schon sehr überraschend. Ob das jetzt ein Hinweis für den 2143 DLC ist oder nur ein Easter Egg um die Diskussion anzukurbeln (was ja wunderbar funktioniert hat, wenn ich mir einige Antworten hier so ansehe), sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Odin333 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte mich als pc-games-Redakteur bewerben:
Ich habe Unmengen an Phantasie, neige praktisch immer zu Übertreibungen und bin in den seltensten Fällen im Stande, für einen Artikel eine treffende Überschrift zu wählen.

Und das Grosse +
Ich bin im Stande, selbst die schwierigsten Rätsel korrekt zu entschlüsseln:
http://imageshack.us/f/834/omfgafake.jpg/


----------



## rookyrook (17. Dezember 2011)

dachte bf2142 war ein flop. Aber der Titan Modus war echt gut


----------



## bka4free2 (18. Dezember 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> ja und ich habe ein Karton entdeckt wo steht 1337...kommt jetzt ein Counter-strike DLC? lol nur wegen irgendeiner Zahl?
> Das sind easter eggs nichts anderes
> 
> Die sollen ihren allerwertesten lieber dazu benutzen ENDLICH ein remake des besten Spiels der BF reihe  zu machen:
> ...


 
Sorry ,aber BF ist alles aber kein CS clone!!!  UNd auch wenn es erst in zehn jahren einen WW2 shooter wieder geben würde. würde er mich kalt lassen-weil mir das setting einfach zu den ohren raus hängt!!! 
Auch das zu zigsten male propagiert wird das DIe DEUTSCHEN die BÖSEN sind und die Verlierer??Man muss schon Deutscher sein um sich an sowas zu labben 
  Da freu ich ich mich wie ein SCHNEEKÖNIG auf BF2143!! apropo schnee


----------



## NinjaWursti (18. Dezember 2011)

Insoma schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja auch Battlefield 70.000.000 B.C.! Der Dinosaurier als Hinweis sollte doch genügen.
> 
> Das dürfte interessant werden, ob DICE Pflanzen- gegen Fleischfresser antreten lässt oder ob sie über ihren Realismus-Schatten springen und Dinosaurier gegen Mensch kämpfen lassen.
> 
> ...



Vote für nächstes BF! 

2142 ist immernoch mein Lieblingsbf. Aber als DLC für BF3 kann ich mir sowas nicht vorstellen. Die müssten ja komplett alles überarbeiten. Neue Fahrzeuge, neue Waffen, neue Maps, neue Charaktere, neuer Spielmodus. Also ist es quasi schon ein neues Spiel, eben nichts von BF3 enthalten. Sowas als DLC halte ich für unmöglich...ein grösseres Add-On vielleicht, aber am liebsten wäre mir, wenn sie sich das fürs nächste BF aufsparen.


----------



## Para911 (18. Dezember 2011)

In Battlefield 2 gab es auch hinweise, in genau dieser Form auf 2142...von daher würd es mich nicht wirklich wundern...
Obwohl ich finde, dass 2142 einen Nachfolger als eigenes Spiel verdient hätte...nen DLC einfach 2143 zu nennen und nen Zukunftssetting reinzuhauen passt meiner Meinung nach nicht so ganz zu Battlefield 3.



Hihi, habs bis in die News geschafft


----------



## Odin333 (18. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geiles Update.

Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste:
Update2: Wie der PC-Games-User "Odin333" zu berichten weiß, ist das erste Update ein sehr geiles.

Bestünde vielleicht die Möglichkeit die Erinnerung / Meinung von Para911 druch Fakten wie z.B. Links, Bilder, Videos (eben alles worum sich ein Redakteur kümmern sollte) etwas zu veranschaulichen?


----------



## gammelbude (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich würds sofort kaufen. Mich spricht der MMS (Modern Military Shooter) einfach nicht an.
Ein BF2142 in Frostbyte Engine? Gekauft!
BF2142 ist und bleibt (meiner Meinung nach) das beste BF. Vielleicht gleichauf mit 1942, aber den zweiten Weltkrieg kann ich auch nicht mehr sehen  

Von mir aus können sie es auch als Downloadspiel veröffentlichen wie BF1943, dann aber nicht wie 1943 fallen lassen wie eine heiße Kartoffel.

*edit*
Eventuell wäre das auch die Chance den "alten Hasen" Dinge zu geben die sie bei BF3 so schmerzlich vermisst haben. Also kein so "schnelles" TTK (Time to Kill) Schadensmodell, einen Comander Modus, kein 3D Spotting etc pp. Würde zu nem Downloadtitel doch gut passen wenn DICE/EA sowas für einen Vollpreistitel nicht  "zeitgemäß" und nicht genug "fun" ist.


----------



## Para911 (18. Dezember 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Bestünde vielleicht die Möglichkeit die Erinnerung / Meinung von Para911 druch Fakten wie z.B. Links, Bilder, Videos (eben alles worum sich ein Redakteur kümmern sollte) etwas zu veranschaulichen?


 
Meines wissens wurden die alle mit Armored Fury eingebaut...


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






In Mordor läuft dazu auch ne Dirkussion ab...da stehts auch nochmal mit den Bildern...


----------



## Kwengie (19. Dezember 2011)

ohne mich, denn bei BF2142 habe ich gepasst und so wird es auch beim möglichen BF2143 werden, da ich auf SciFi überhaupt nicht stehe.


----------



## Alexey1978 (19. Dezember 2011)

Also ich würde mich über eine Neuauflage von BF2142 sehr freuen. Denn das "Original" hat mir sehr gefallen. Zum Thema Science Fiction muss man ja eher von einer "light" Version sprechen. Soviel futuristisches gab's meiner Meinung nach nun auch nicht in BF2142. Klar es gabe Schilde für Fahrzeuge und es gab den Titan aber das meiste war nun nicht so extrem SciFi das es keinen BF Bezug mehr gehabt hätte. Es gab ja keine Laserknarren oder Protonengewehre oder Teleporter oder sowas. Im Grunde ist das meiste davon fast schon heute realisierbar wenn man von den neuesten Spielereien der großen Militärmächte dieser Welt mal ausgeht, sind Dinge wie Walker, Sentry Guns oder gar eine fast unsichtbar machende Tarnung etwas das sicher keine 131 Jahre mehr dauern wird, bis es entwickelt wird. 

Ich hoffe allerdings, dass es kein reiner 1:1 Aufguß von 2142 wird. Eine Handvoll Neuerungen wäre schon nett. Die müssen das Rad nicht neu erfinden aber "nur" ein BF2142 im Frostbite 2.0 Gewand fänd ich nicht ganz so schön. Schön wäre zum Beispiel wenn sie die Unlocks aus BF3 inkl. der für die Fahrzeuge in entsprechender Version auch für BF2143 reinbringen würden. Proximity Sensor oder AFPDS Munni wäre zum Beispiel für den Walker super.  
Überhaupt wäre es sehr interessant zu sehen wie sie die Walker umsetzen und ob es wieder primär "nur" EMP-Luftabwehr Raketen geben wird oder ob das eine Option/Unlock wird. Ein "L5 Riesig" mit 2 Gatlingkanonen die je halb so stark sind wie die Jetkanonen aber dafür keine Raketen gegen Fahrzeuge wäre doch arg cool. Oder Munni die Schilde durchdringen kann aber dafür generell weniger Schaden macht wäre auch ein mögliches freischaltbares Fahrzeug-Extra.

Ob DLC oder eigenständige Version ist mir letztendlich egal solange sie es nicht lieblos machen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass sie es nicht einfach so "hinklatschen".

Ob ein Nachfolger kommt, steht für mich außer Frage, da der Teil seine eigene Fanbasis und vernünftige wenn auch nicht rekordverdächtige Verkaufszahlen hatte. Somit wäre es unlogisch wenn kein Nachfolger käme. Ein DLC wäre demnach sogar wahrscheinlicher, da er günstiger zu produzieren ist als ein Vollpreistitel und somit weniger finanzielles Risiko mit sich bringt.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (19. Dezember 2011)

BF2142 war das erste BF, was ich wirklich gespielt habe. Vorher zwar 1942, aber nur im SP gegen Bots. Aber 2142 war so dermaßen abartig geil, der Titanmodus, die riesigen Karten (Highway Pampa), die Fahrzeuge (Hovertank), die Mechs und die Titanen ... 

Noch dazu überall Funksprüche und eine Atmosphäre, die man halt nur bei BF findet. Einfach geil.


----------



## Harald97 (21. Januar 2012)

jeder, der dass für ein Easter egg hält ist bescheuert


----------



## chbdiablo (21. Januar 2012)

Harald97 schrieb:


> jeder, der dass für ein Easter egg hält ist bescheuert


 
Das ist ja eine ganz tolle Aussage, vor allem deine Begründung wäre interessant.


----------



## X3niC (21. Januar 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine ganz tolle Aussage, vor allem deine Begründung wäre interessant.



Seine Begründung ist (*Harald97) dass er 15 Jahre alt ist und keine Ahnung hat dass es in Bf2 eine ähnliche Anspielung gab....*


----------



## Insoma (14. März 2012)

Und?!

Wo ist jetzt die ach so sichere Ankündigung des 2143 Add-Ons? Kommt wohl erstmal nicht.
Und das obwohl es in einem anderen Spiel schonmal ein Easter-Egg zu einem anderen Spiel gab!

Das ist ja seltsam.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt. Und einen Sekt.

Da hätte man sich lieber mal den Befürchtungen einers 15 Jährigen hingegeben und versucht für die eigenen Aussagen Fakten zu finden.


----------



## shippy74 (14. März 2012)

Ein BF2142 DLC und dann noch ein BF1942 DLC und dann so das man im normalen BF3 mit den Waffen aus den Addons Spielen kann, genau das was die Welt dann braucht. Endlich kann man dann mit ner MP40 nen Titan abballern in  Metro vor dem Eingang mit nem Walker Campen das fehlt wirklich noch..... Wie wäre es noch al Bonus für alle DLC käufer mit nem Railgun Snipergewehr dazu ne thermal Röntgenoptik mit 50er Magazin und Vollauto da Scifi kann man mit dem Natürlch quer über die Map Ballern duch jede Wand,und jedes Fahrzeug und der Sniper muß natürlich ein Schutzschild bekommen das auch noch unsichtbar macht.
Ich persönlich halte von so unterschiedlichen DLC erlich gesagt garnichts und von DLC halte ich eh nicht viel, dann lieber für jede version ein eigenständiges Spiel..oder einfach bei dem bleiben was es ist. 
Hört sich so an als wenn man nun auch noch dem neuen Future Soldier kunden streitig machen will. 
Aber lassen wir uns überraschen, EA hatte immer schon Ideen wie sie Kohle machen könnten.
Davon mal abgeshen fand ich 2142  nicht gut, alles war grau und das Freischalten der Waffen usw. war irgentwie auch umständlich. ich find das heute übrigens immer noch doof das ich mir als Sanni ne Defi freispielen muß, macht ja auch ein Sinn,jeder Notarzt bekommt in Real ja auch erst seinen Krankenwagen nach dem 10ten Fahrradeinsatz,aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Hat aber in BF2142 angefangen. Meines wissens haben die meisten Spieler BF2142 nicht lange gespielt, gab auch weniger Server. Zumindest kann ich mich da noch so Dunkel dran erinnern.


----------



## Insoma (28. Februar 2013)

FrankMoers schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt also das ist Zufall? Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.



Ich mir damals wie heute ehrlich gesagt schon...(bzw. ein einfaches Easter Egg)


----------

